# My 1912 Harley Davidson wakes up after a 100 year dirt nap.



## jrapoza (Jul 22, 2018)

Here is my 12 Harley engine on the bench click on the link below..  The rest of the bike will be finished soon.   Here is it running after a 100 year old dirt nap..  Pictured below is the complete restored project.  This engine will not be cleaned or polished or the bike restored to this level.  It will be a rider.

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=U2FkUDF1UzM4d1hnX1g2Ny1zRXFsemZ0YlB4SDJB


----------



## Sven (Jul 23, 2018)

Great job! Keep the pictures and videos coming.


----------



## 100bikes (Jul 23, 2018)

Just saw a motor of this type sell at auction for $4500.00 with fees.





And it had "original patina". Auctioneers had no idea what its value truly was.
If it weren't for an honest, very informed collector, the auction could have been a different thing.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 23, 2018)

Congrats!
It's always a treat, hearing the sound of an old engine come to life after years of languishing.
I've got a 13 Excelsior that's in about the same state, that I've never fired up.
It needs a bit of work, but it will be a thrill when I finally do.
Good luck on the rest of the bike. It seems like your over the hump with a running engine .


----------



## jrapoza (Jul 23, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Congrats!
> It's always a treat, hearing the sound of an old engine come to life after years of languishing.
> I've got a 13 Excelsior that's in about the same state, that I've never fired up.
> It needs a bit of work, but it will be a thrill when I finally do.
> Good luck on the rest of the bike. It seems like your over the hump with a running engine .




It funny, the engine is easier part of the part of the project.  Since it is so rudimentary there is very little to fail.  The engine was not stuck.  I did have to have the magneto rebuilt but as you can see it still has all of it patina.   It has been fun project.  I will post pictures of the first ride soon. Good luck with you 13, If you are interested in selling I am a buyer.. Thanks Joe


----------



## AdvenJack (Sep 8, 2018)

Huge Success Story Here! What a pleasure to get to Hear & See such a nice example!


----------

